# Any composers from Switzerland around here?



## AJHnob (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I'm very new to working with virtual instruments and doing orchestration. Are there any other composers from Switzerland apart of this community? I'd love to meet up, have a conversation, bounce off ideas, hear about your process and learn some things.
Let me know!

thanks,
Andrea


----------



## Bernard Duc (Oct 25, 2018)

AJHnob said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm very new to working with virtual instruments and doing orchestration. Are there any other composers from Switzerland apart of this community? I'd love to meet up, have a conversation, bounce off ideas, hear about your process and learn some things.
> Let me know!
> ...



Hi Andrea, I’m in Lausanne! (and regularly travel to Basel or Zurich)


----------



## muk (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi Andrea,

There are a few if I'm not mistaken (@MatFluor, for example). Would be nice to meet up. I live in Zurich.


----------



## Fry777 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi Andrea

I'm also in Lausanne


----------



## michal (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi Andrea, I'm in Zurich (and three times a week in St. Gallen).


----------



## micrologus (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi from Ticino!


----------



## fegender (Oct 25, 2018)

AJHnob said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm very new to working with virtual instruments and doing orchestration. Are there any other composers from Switzerland apart of this community? I'd love to meet up, have a conversation, bounce off ideas, hear about your process and learn some things.
> Let me know!
> ...


Hi from Ticino as well


----------



## muk (Oct 25, 2018)

So who's interested in meeting over dinner and a drink?


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 25, 2018)

Yep, Swiss Guy here too

Living in Olten 

I'd love to Meetup - only depends where. Olten Bahnhofbuffet is a good spot to be honest (nicely reachable for all and quite likeable)


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 25, 2018)

Anytime I see/hear Switzerland, I think of one thing. The greatest tennis legend of all time


----------



## michal (Oct 25, 2018)

Would love to meet up as well! Which place would be reachable for everybody?


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 25, 2018)

michal said:


> Would love to meet up as well! Which place would be reachable for everybody?



Given Lausanne and Zurich - I vote for Olten or Bern


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi Andrea,

I wish I still lived there. I was there in 2003, in Biel Bienne and Neuchatel. One of the most beautiful places I've ever seen. 

Looks like it's shaping up to be some meeting.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 26, 2018)

Hey! I'm around Lausanne as well


----------



## AJHnob (Oct 26, 2018)

michal said:


> Would love to meet up as well! Which place would be reachable for everybody?


A meet up sounds great. Olten works best for me!


----------



## AJHnob (Oct 26, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Yep, Swiss Guy here too
> 
> Living in Olten
> 
> I'd love to Meetup - only depends where. Olten Bahnhofbuffet is a good spot to be honest (nicely reachable for all and quite likeable)



Olten works just fine!


----------



## AJHnob (Oct 26, 2018)

muk said:


> So who's interested in meeting over dinner and a drink?



How does meeting up in Olten sound? It seems like it works for a couple of us at least.


----------



## muk (Oct 26, 2018)

Olten or Bern would be geographically logical choices. Lets take Olten then. I hope that's ok for people from Ticino as well. And it's probably best to meet over lunch, not dinner, so everybody has a enough time to travel home afterwards. On Sunday I can set up a doodle to find a suitable date.


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 26, 2018)

Perfect! Looking forward to that!

Depending on what you like to do, I can organize some stuff (reserve tables or the like)


----------



## michal (Oct 26, 2018)

Olten sounds good to me as well. Looking forward to that!


----------



## muk (Oct 27, 2018)

Here is the doodle link:

https://doodle.com/poll/hd6wfetgs4hpw6hx

I've limited the options to weekends. If that's a problem for anybody just let me know. Don't hold back - the more the merrier.


----------



## AJHnob (Oct 29, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Perfect! Looking forward to that!
> 
> Depending on what you like to do, I can organize some stuff (reserve tables or the like)



Hey Mat! Have you checked out the doodle yet?


----------



## AJHnob (Oct 29, 2018)

muk said:


> Here is the doodle link:
> 
> https://doodle.com/poll/hd6wfetgs4hpw6hx
> 
> I've limited the options to weekends. If that's a problem for anybody just let me know. Don't hold back - the more the merrier.



Thanks for coordinating, Muk! From everyone who's signed up so far, looks like Dec 2nd or 9th are the best times.


----------



## muk (Oct 29, 2018)

AJHnob said:


> looks like Dec 2nd or 9th are the best times.



Yep. I hope a few more will join us on one of these dates.


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 29, 2018)

AJHnob said:


> Hey Mat! Have you checked out the doodle yet?



Just did and checked my availability - looking forward to it!


----------



## muk (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice, we are getting somewhere. @Fry777 @micrologus @fegender @Akarin are you interested too? Would be nice to meet you.

If you know any composers/people in the music industry based in Switzerland why not send them an e-mail? I'm pming a mastering engineer on gearslutz who runs a studio in my neighbourhood.


----------



## micrologus (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello, thanks for the invitation but for me it isn't so easy to participate. Moreover I'm a music teacher, not really a professional composer.


----------



## muk (Oct 30, 2018)

micrologus said:


> Moreover I'm a music teacher, not really a professional composer.



Hey, that wouldn't be a problem at all. It would be interesting to talk to people from different professional fields in the music business. But it's understandable of course if the trip to Olten and the meeting would be difficult for you to arrange. Maybe some other time.


----------



## muk (Nov 4, 2018)

Looks like there is no additional interest, so it will be the five of us. We will meet on Sunday, December 2. at 12:00 at Bahnhof Olten. Maybe it'd be a good idea to exchange contact data in case somebody can't come or doesn't find the others.


----------



## michal (Nov 4, 2018)

muk said:


> Looks like there is no additional interest, so it will be the five of us. We will meet on Sunday, December 2. at 12:00 at Bahnhof Olten. Maybe it'd be a good idea to exchange contact data in case somebody can't come or doesn't find the others.


Michal: 0762142143
Looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## muk (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks, sent you a pm with my phone number. See you in Olten


----------



## MatFluor (Nov 4, 2018)

Looking forward to it as well!

I guess I will be the odd guy waiting in the Bahnhofbüffet xD

With 5 people I think that's a good spot to meet and eat


----------



## AJHnob (Nov 6, 2018)

muk said:


> Thanks, sent you a pm with my phone number. See you in Olten



heh...sent a pm to you with my number...read this wrong, sorry.


----------



## AJHnob (Nov 6, 2018)

December 2nd it is! Looking forward to this!


----------



## fegender (Nov 6, 2018)

Hello, sorry for the late reply... I was far from the forum these last days... I will check if I can be with you on the 2nd...


----------



## muk (Nov 29, 2018)

A short reminder that the meeting is scheduled for sunday at 12:00. Is everybody still able to attend? If you are prevented from coming please let me know beforehand.


----------



## MatFluor (Nov 29, 2018)

I will be there!


----------



## AJHnob (Nov 30, 2018)

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## michal (Dec 1, 2018)

I'll be there!


----------



## AJHnob (Dec 2, 2018)

I'll be a couple minutes late. My train arrives at 12:10


----------



## Bernard Duc (Dec 2, 2018)

muk said:


> A short reminder that the meeting is scheduled for sunday at 12:00. Is everybody still able to attend? If you are prevented from coming please let me know beforehand.



Hi @muk ,

I’m very sorry but I won’t be able to come. I need to finish scoring a film today and for the moment one cue is still resisting. Also sorry for not having let you know before. Have fun and I hope I will be able to see you all another time!


----------



## muk (Dec 2, 2018)

Bernard Duc said:


> Hi @muk ,
> 
> I’m very sorry but I won’t be able to come. I need to finish scoring a film today and for the moment one cue is still resisting. Also sorry for not having let you know before. Have fun and I hope I will be able to see you all another time!



Hey Bernard, 

No problem. Hang in there. And let us know if you need assistance. You know, if we have time for a meeting we sure'd have some time to help out a composer fellow


----------



## AJHnob (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey guys! It was great to meet up with all of you.  Thanks for coming out!


----------



## muk (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes, it was really fun and interesting - no, not in the way Mat's uses the word! - to meet you all.


----------



## Knomes (Dec 3, 2018)

I would really like to be in switzerland, but I live in france.


----------



## Bernard Duc (Dec 30, 2019)

It has been about a year and unfortunately I had to miss the last one. What do you guys think about having another meetup?


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## muk (Dec 30, 2019)

Sure, count me in.


----------



## muk (Jan 5, 2020)

Who wants to take care of organizing? I am busy these times, but I'm up for a meeting. Maybe some German users might be interested in joining us if the location is not too far away from them.


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jan 5, 2020)

muk said:


> Who wants to take care of organizing? I am busy these times, but I'm up for a meeting. Maybe some German users might be interested in joining us if the location is not too far away from them.


I can take care of organizing. Where are you guys located and who else came last time?


----------



## muk (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you @Bernard Duc!

@AJHnob from Basel, @MatFluor from Olten, @michal and me from Zurich were there last year. Lets see if we can beat that this year. The more the merrier.


----------



## Kartus (Jan 5, 2020)

I would join from Kreuzlingen if its on Saturday. If its on an evening on Sunday till Friday I could join from Zurich.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 5, 2020)

Heya,

I d'love to join if time allows. I live in St.Gallen. Currently travelling, but will be back in CH by January 11th.


----------



## AJHnob (Jan 6, 2020)

Sounds great! Count me in.


----------



## keman (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm from Zurich too!


----------



## michal (Jan 7, 2020)

Just now seeing this. I'm in as well!

I live in Zurich (3 days a week teaching in St. Gallen). Thursday through Sunday would be best for me. Traveling between Jan 23 and 26 though.


----------



## Shakuhachi (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello, I am from the French-speaking part, but would be interested to meet !


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jan 10, 2020)

Is Saturday a good option for everyone? I will set up a Doodle tomorrow to help us find a day.


----------



## Shakuhachi (Jan 10, 2020)

Good for me


----------



## muk (Jan 11, 2020)

Saturday is fine for me. Apart from the date, we also need to decide on a location.


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jan 11, 2020)

muk said:


> Saturday is fine for me. Apart from the date, we also need to decide on a location.


How would Bern work? I realize that Olten is very convenient for a few people but it’s far for people coming from Romandie. Bern would be midway between Lausanne and Zürich.


----------



## Shakuhachi (Jan 11, 2020)

Bernard Duc said:


> How would Bern work? I realize that Olten is very convenient for a few people but it’s far for people coming from Romandie. Bern would be midway between Lausanne and Zürich.


Bern is a good idea


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m a bit jealous of you all.
No opportunity to travel to Switzerland these days. :(
Enjoy the moment !


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 11, 2020)

Bernard Duc said:


> How would Bern work? I realize that Olten is very convenient for a few people but it’s far for people coming from Romandie. Bern would be midway between Lausanne and Zürich.



both rather far from St.Gallen :/

Lucerne instead or Baden?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 12, 2020)

but in the end, I d'love to meet, wherever, if we find a date


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jan 12, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> both rather far from St.Gallen :/
> 
> Lucerne instead or Baden?


In this case I think that Olten, I believe like last time, would be better.


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jan 12, 2020)

@Fever Phoenix @Shakuhachi @muk @michal @keman @Kartus @MatFluor @AJHnob @fegender @Fry777 @micrologus @Akarin, if you're interested in joining this year meet-up, please fill up this Doodle. I think the location will probably be Olten again as it's quite central train-wise. 
https://doodle.com/poll/kp2xs4n4ihcbz4zp 
Would you mind also telling me if you're a hobbyist or a pro, and in this case what do you do? I might be inviting a few other people, but I need to know what the crowd will be!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 13, 2020)

Bernard Duc said:


> Would you mind also telling me if you're a hobbyist or a pro, and in this case what do you do? I might be inviting a few other people, but I need to know what the crowd will be!



Doodle answered.
Send you a pm about profession.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 13, 2020)

one more comment about the dates: technically I am in Bern the 25th of Jan, but I will be rehearsing for a play and don't have a daily schedule yet, so my status for that date is "weissnonödgnau"


----------



## Kartus (Jan 13, 2020)

I would say Olten or Zurich trainwise, if only 1 of 12 is from Romandie


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jan 13, 2020)

Kartus said:


> I would say Olten or Zurich trainwise, if only 1 of 12 is from Romandie


Me and @Shakuhachi, that would be at least 2! But Olten isn't too bad from Lausanne.


----------



## keman (Jan 14, 2020)

Why not meet up in Solothurn during the festival? Won't some of us be there anyway?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 14, 2020)

keman said:


> Why not meet up in Solothurn during the festival? Won't some of us be there anyway?



well, not a bad idea. a friend of mine is co-hosting if I remember correctly


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 16, 2020)

Do we have dates yet?


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you all for using the Doodle. We finally have a winner: February 29th! 

The meeting will happen in Olten. Please share your ideas for the restaurant if you know the area!


----------



## Shakuhachi (Jan 24, 2020)

Bernard Duc said:


> Thank you all for using the Doodle. We finally have a winner: February 29th!
> 
> The meeting will happen in Olten. Please share your ideas for the restaurant if you know the area!


Thanks for organising!
Lunch time or evening?


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jan 24, 2020)

Shakuhachi said:


> Thanks for organising!
> Lunch time or evening?


Lunch time, as it will make it easier to travel. Probably around 12:00 or 12:30


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 24, 2020)

ah, too bad, I will be out of the country. 
have fun and see you another time.


----------



## muk (Jan 24, 2020)

Great. Looking forward to meet you all. Thanks for organizing @Bernard Duc.


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 25, 2020)

The usual standard could be the "Olten Bahnhofbuffet" - not super fancy, but not shady either xD


----------



## Shakuhachi (Jan 25, 2020)

Bernard Duc said:


> Thank you all for using the Doodle. We finally have a winner: February 29th!
> 
> The meeting will happen in Olten. Please share your ideas for the restaurant if you know the area!


Thanks for organising!
Lunch time or evening?


MatFluor said:


> The usual standard could be the "Olten Bahnhofbuffet" - not super fancy, but not shady either xD


and according to its name, close to the rail station 😊


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jan 25, 2020)

Shakuhachi said:


> Thanks for organising!
> Lunch time or evening?
> 
> and according to its name, close to the rail station 😊



Lunch time, I think it makes more sense for people traveling.


----------



## Shakuhachi (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello, 

So is Saturday lunch still on?


----------



## Bernard Duc (Feb 25, 2020)

@muk @Shakuhachi @Kartus @MatFluor @michal @AJHnob, the meeting is happening next Saturday (february 29) at 12:15 . I am happy going to the Olten Bahnhofbuffet, where I think you went last time, but feel free to suggest another restaurant!

Please send me all your mobile numbers, I will send PM you mine. 

If anybody else wants to join, simply let me know


----------



## muk (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you Bernard, I'll be there.


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 25, 2020)

I'll be there
You'll easily spot the big bald guy


----------



## Shakuhachi (Feb 25, 2020)

I'll be there too. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Akarin (Feb 25, 2020)

I unfortunately can't make it but I guess this won't be the last one


----------



## AJHnob (Feb 26, 2020)

See you there!


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 29, 2020)

I can't attend this time. Unfortunately my non-music dayjob has some urgent stuff I have to get done today :-(


----------



## Shakuhachi (Feb 29, 2020)

MatFluor said:


> I can't attend this time. Unfortunately my non-music dayjob has some urgent stuff I have to get done today :-(


Oh nooo. Have a nice day!


----------



## michal (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi guys, I woke up today not feeling well... I already had to cancel teaching once this year (I teach in a music school), therefore, unfortunately, I can't afford not going to work on Monday. So I think it'll be better if I miss this one out and stay at home to get better quickly.  I'm very sorry for the late notice.

I'd love to meet y'all next time soon!


----------



## Shakuhachi (Feb 29, 2020)

michal said:


> Hi guys, I woke up today not feeling well... I already had to cancel teaching once this year (I teach in a music school), therefore, unfortunately, I can't afford not going to work on Monday. So I think it'll be better if I miss this one out and stay at home to get better quickly.  I'm very sorry for the late notice.
> 
> I'd love to meet y'all next time soon!


Take care and no excuse for next time 😉


----------



## Iswhatitis (Feb 29, 2020)

AJHnob said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm very new to working with virtual instruments and doing orchestration. Are there any other composers from Switzerland apart of this community? I'd love to meet up, have a conversation, bounce off ideas, hear about your process and learn some things.
> Let me know!
> ...


----------



## Shakuhachi (Feb 29, 2020)

Meet up of today!


----------



## Bernard Duc (Mar 1, 2020)

Shakuhachi said:


> Meet up of today!


It was great meeting all of you!


----------



## michal (Mar 1, 2020)

Shakuhachi said:


> Take care and no excuse for next time 😉


Definitely!


----------



## muk (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes, it was nice meeting you all and learning your stories.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 1, 2020)

Looked like fun! Will do my best to attend next time


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Mar 9, 2020)

glad it happened! wpuld be great if I can join next time! greetings from Cape Verde!


----------



## David The Goliath (Apr 13, 2020)

It was really nice meeting you all there and heey - it only took me one and a half months to finally join VI Control.. Your advice was invaluable and I hope we meet again in the future!


----------



## michal (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey guys, how are you everybody? Just found out about this event going on in Zurich this coming week? Anybody planning to go?





__





SoundTrack_Zurich 2022 - September 27 - September 30, 2022


SoundTrack_Zurich is a new Swiss and European film music conference taking place during the Zurich Film Festival in 2022. The conference is organized by FFM (Forum Filmmusik), curated by Michael Aust (SoundTrack_Cologne) and organized in cooperation with ZHdK (Zurich University of Arts) and...




soundtrackzurich.com


----------



## AJHnob (Sep 27, 2020)

michal said:


> Hey guys, how are you everybody? Just found out about this event going on in Zurich this coming week? Anybody planning to go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the first I've heard of it! I wish I had known about it sooner. Maybe next year! Thanks for posting about it


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 27, 2020)

Ah yes, I know.
They’re an extension of Zurich Film Festival now and since this year they have a partnership with Montreux Jazz and Soundtrack_Cologne.

They cancelled the scoring competition this year because of Covid.

I’m following them but can’t attend.
I was hopeful I could attend Soundtrack_Cologne but this very unlikely now that there’s quarantine in Germany for ppl coming from France...


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 27, 2020)

michal said:


> Hey guys, how are you everybody? Just found out about this event going on in Zurich this coming week? Anybody planning to go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heya, never heard of them, but I did hear of Smeca and consider joining.

Unfortunatly I got no time this week, as I am moving my studio.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 29, 2020)

Same, just finished moving myself and decided not to go due to the current situation (mainly because my dad is pretty high-risk - kidneys which already need medication and he needs oxygen in a small capacity due to his lungs from working for decades on a mountain - and I don't want to pose an unnecessary deadly risk if I would visit them in the coming weeks)
And Cologne similar, with the added potential travel problems (and I don't mean the Deutsche Bahn xD)


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 21, 2021)

Hoi zäme, I hope your well, folks!

I wanted to ask, is anybody here a Smeca Member? Is it worth it? I work mostly for German TV, but am not associated with any organisation/union/Gewerkschaft.

Kind regards from St.Gallen


----------



## FireGS (May 21, 2021)

Ticino in vicino!!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 21, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Ticino in vicino!!


Salve Ticino,
tutto a posto? Sono tutti nel sud a Pentecoste? Ho visto la marmelata al Gottardo oggi nel giornale.


----------



## FireGS (May 21, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Salve Ticino,
> tutto a posto? Sono tutti nel sud a Pentecoste? Ho visto la marmelata al Gottardo oggi nel giornale.


hahaha, non lo so, non ho mai lasciare la mia casa    Ma sento le storie.

In realta, vengo dagli Stati Uniti e mi sono trasferito qui cinque anni fa. Sto ancora imparando l'italiano. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 21, 2021)

FireGS said:


> hahaha, non lo so, non ho mai lasciare la mia casa    Ma sento le storie.
> 
> In realta, vengo dagli Stati Uniti e mi sono trasferito qui cinque anni fa. Sto ancora imparando l'italiano. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


ma dai, parli bene! I speak it better than I write tbh, I am half Italian, but grew up Swiss German, learned Italian when I was older..

I hope you like it in Ticino. It's such a beautiful area.


----------



## Bernard Duc (May 21, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Hoi zäme, I hope your well, folks!
> 
> I wanted to ask, is anybody here a Smeca Member? Is it worth it? I work mostly for German TV, but am not associated with any organisation/union/Gewerkschaft.
> 
> Kind regards from St.Gallen


Hi Fever Phoenix, I am not a Smeca member (I also recently moved to London), but I know several of their members. If you want I can ask them more info about it.


----------



## FireGS (May 21, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> ma dai, parli bene! I speak it better than I write tbh, I am half Italian, but grew up Swiss German, learned Italian when I was older..
> 
> I hope you like it in Ticino. It's such a beautiful area.


I love it here! If I didn't have family in the US to visit (eventually, COVID-pending), I would never return. 

Die Sonnenstube ist super!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 21, 2021)

Bernard Duc said:


> Hi Fever Phoenix, I am not a Smeca member (I also recently moved to London), but I know several of their members. If you want I can ask them more info about it.



That would be very nice of you, thank you.
My name is Raoul btw 

I hope all is well in London.


----------



## MatFluor (May 25, 2021)

Ah, the more the merrier!

Right, Smeca - totally forgot about them.

@Bernard Duc oh, nice! I am planning to move to the UK sometime myself to be closer to the industry - but I don't want to move anywhere without something in hand (aka, either good saving or good friend to get gigs from or work together)  For now, Switzerland it is.


----------



## Bernard Duc (May 26, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> That would be very nice of you, thank you.
> My name is Raoul btw
> 
> I hope all is well in London.


Here is what my friend Michael Künstle, who is also an amazing composer, told me:

Yes, I‘m a member and think it is absolutely worth it. SMECA does VERY much about raising the composer’s fee in Swiss movies, which in general are still rather low. SMECA also gives you guidelines on how to budget the amount of music for a cinema feature, TV show, etc. That helped me tremendously to get an idea how to negotiate with the producers. But you will have to be rather pro-active in SMECA, meaning going to the general assembly or contacting the leading members for all these informations. It’s not, that SMECA has some tremendous online ressources where you could read everything. Last but not least I think an union is always important to have and the more composers are in, the more leverage do we have. Hope, that helps!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (May 26, 2021)

Bernard Duc said:


> Here is what my friend Michael Künstle, who is also an amazing composer, told me:
> 
> Yes, I‘m a member and think it is absolutely worth it. SMECA does VERY much about raising the composer’s fee in Swiss movies, which in general are still rather low. SMECA also gives you guidelines on how to budget the amount of music for a cinema feature, TV show, etc. That helped me tremendously to get an idea how to negotiate with the producers. But you will have to be rather pro-active in SMECA, meaning going to the general assembly or contacting the leading members for all these informations. It’s not, that SMECA has some tremendous online ressources where you could read everything. Last but not least I think an union is always important to have and the more composers are in, the more leverage do we have. Hope, that helps!


Thank you so much for this valuable information. I will have to look further into SMECA either way.


----------

